

Secret memos expose link between oil firms and invasion of Iraq - makmanalp
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/secret-memos-expose-link-between-oil-firms-and-invasion-of-iraq-2269610.html

======
chadp
Not surprising at all. Expected actually.

~~~
bluedanieru
That's what's so frustrating about this sort of thing, the perception that you
have to have proof beyond a reasonable doubt before you build up anything
approaching ire. This isn't a courtroom, and if you have enough circumstantial
evidence that you're 60% sure something shady is going on there is nothing
wrong with judging public policy on that basis.

Brings to mind the Valerie Plame scandal. We may not know for 20 years what
happened and who exactly was involved, but in the meantime the administration
at the very least gave the _appearance_ of serious criminal behavior up to the
level of the Vice-President and the President, and that's enough. Yet you have
people who want proof beyond a reasonable doubt, i.e. a conviction, before
they'll even say "Cheney might have been a bad VP".

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
Who are these people who want proof beyond reasonable doubt?

We really did have much of that proof at the time. Millions marched. Sometimes
however democracy does not work.

~~~
nickolai
Marching isn't democracy - it is an attempt to overrule the current regime(be
it a democracy or a dictatorship) through mob rule. Democracy is about voting
the right people into the right positions.

~~~
wladimir
It is the most direct form of democracy -- literally rule by the people.

Voting for representation is indirect democracy.

